# a little help with my CO2 generator



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

HI all,

So I decided to make a CO2 generator just to see if i noticed a difference. My plants seems to grow a little slowly so I thought why not. 

I used a 2 litter bottle and used a soldering iron to melt the hole in the top for the aquarium tubing. I tested the seal with some soap water and it seemed fine. I don't have a glass diffuser or anything yet so i just put the line straight into the tank.

Initially the aquarium water rose up the line but as the CO2 pressure built up the water level in the line went down below the surface of the tank. unfortunately the CO2 just doesn't seem to get enough pressure to push the water all the way out. But if I give the 2 litter bottle a little shake then a lot of bubbles come out of the line all at once.

Any thoughts on how to fix this?


Thanks


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, 

the answer to this depends on how much time you have waited since you started the system. but, from what you have posted i can get that the yeast are working but not at the derired rate.
these are the most probable causes for this to happen:

1. You have to let hte co2 build up and the Yeast colony settle in. usually it takes about 12 hours to 2 days. and after this, you should get a more even flow of bubbles.

2. If this doesn't work, check for leaks.

3. If there are no leaks, check the recipe you are using. if it has not been tested before it could mean that there isn't enough yeast.

P.D.: hope this helps....


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I guess it could be that i have not waited long enough yet. I set the system up yesterday afternoon. I am using a recipe that was listed on the forums here so i think that should be ok. I'll check for leaks again tomorrow if i don't notice a difference.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Just for an update it seems like it is working correctly now. I originally had the line going into the tank but it wasn't completely vertical, the last part of the line was horizontal. I moved the line so that is all vertical and now it is working fine.


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Another thing I would look for, BTW, is leaks. A lot of problems with DIY CO2 systems seem to come down to gas leaks.


----------

